# First time installing



## Willow (Mar 19, 2013)

*Using:* Oracle VM VirtutualBox Manager

*Source:*

FreeBSD-9.1-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso
FreeBSD-9.1-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso

1. What's the difference between these two versions?

With the first installation the dvd1.iso, I just get stuck at the installation process:







With the disc1.iso I manage to partition and install, although it runs as a Live CD then after, I was expecting a full install so I can have write privileges.
How to I make a full install to the virtual disc? I haven't found any guides other than having it to run as Live CD.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2013)

Willow said:
			
		

> FreeBSD-9.1-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso
> FreeBSD-9.1-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso
> 
> 1. What's the difference between these two versions?


One is 32 bit, the other 64.



> With the first installation the dvd1.iso, I just get stuck at the installation process:


My guess, it's not a 64 bit virtual machine.




> With the disc1.iso I manage to partition and install, although it runs as a Live CD then after, I was expecting a full install so I can have write privileges.
> How to I make a full install to the virtual disc? I haven't found any guides other than having it to run as Live CD.



Start here: Handbook: Chapter 2 Installing FreeBSD 9.X and Later


----------



## kpa (Mar 19, 2013)

The amd64 version requires APIC support from the BIOS, turn it on in virtual machine settings.


----------



## Willow (Mar 19, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> One is 32 bit, the other 64.
> 
> 
> My guess, it's not a 64 bit virtual machine.
> ...





			
				kpa said:
			
		

> The amd64 version requires APIC support from the BIOS, turn it on in virtual machine settings.



They are, but that do*es*n't matter as my virtual machine handles both 32/64. The thing is that the dvd1.iso is bigger in size compared to the disc1.iso version.

I managed to go through the Live CD entry, by changing the boot order in the virtual machine, setting it to first boot the hard disk.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 19, 2013)

After the install, remove the install CD.  Just like on a real machine.


----------



## dave (Mar 20, 2013)

The DVD version contains all the install files on one disc.  The "disc" one is for CDs and there are more than one - although you may need only the first to install, depending on which features you choose.

It DOES matter:  It may be that Virtualbox (the Host machine) supports both 32- and 64-bit architecture VMs, but I doubt your virtual machine (guest) can somehow be both.  Make sure you get that right when you choose your OS when creating your VM.  Choose FreeBSD (64-bit).

When you create your VM, make sure you create a 64-bit VM, and use the first ISO (the DVD).  And eject it after the install is done as wblock noted.

ALSO: good call, installing on Virtualbox first, it's a really smart move, great way to experiment.


----------

